# Which Is Better Eta2824 Or Valjoux 7750?



## JC180 (Nov 12, 2007)

Hi all

I am trying to choose between 3 or 4 Accutron Gemini watches, one is the skeleton one with the ETA movement the others are chronos with the Valjoux movement.

Knowing nothing about automatic movements, which one qould you say is the better?

Just for the curious, these are the watches I'm looking at are; -





































Any other advice is welcome.

Many thanks

Jacob


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

From the little I've learned... both movements are excellent workhorse swiss movements, so on that basis I wouldn't choose by the engine alone. Go for the one you like the look of, the one the feels best on your wrist, and the one which says something to you...


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

It's a bit like comparing apples and oranges really, as they are both designed for totally different applications.

They are both good quality Swiss auto movements, but one happens to be a chrono. There is no "better" unless you prefer an auto chrono over a straight auto.

You won't be disappointed with either of them.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I'll be damned .... an Astronaut


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Is the GMT one not a 2893?

Reinforces George's point. Choose whether you want normal auto, GMT or chrono and the movement comes with it.


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

Eta for me, the 7750 rotor freely spins in one direction (and wobbles your wrist while it does) and only winds in the other.


----------



## Steve R (Sep 29, 2007)

I'm far too inexpert to venture an opinion on the relative technical merits of the movements, but I would absolutely agree with recommendations to choose based on what you like the look of, particularly as those for watches are so different, aesthetically.

I'm sure the movements in all are more than adequate for purpose - personally I have a strong preference for either 2 or 3 - 1 gives me a headache just thinking about looking at it, and 4 has its little window on the inner world which I always find a strange and gimmicky feature. If I want to see the movement I'll buy a display back; I don't have a transparent bonnet on my car, and I don't want a transparent dial on my watch either ta muchly!









All that strictly IMHO of course. Go for what you like, tell us what you buy!

S.


----------



## JC180 (Nov 12, 2007)

Thanks all muchly.

The skeleton is out as the wife doesn't like it....

The astronaut is lovely but I'm not mad on the red GMT arm. It is a limited edition 1000 run and has a half display back signed by Buzz Aldrin...

These watches are incredible value for what they are (Â£240 - Â£375) but I'm having awful trouble choosing.

I love the Eagle Pilot one aswell but it's quartz....I also like the VX200 which are tough as nails and really good quality but a little too fussy.

Should I scrap Accutron and get a Tissot or basic Longines or do you think, as I believe that these watches are a great compromise between quality and cost?

The problem is their watches are all beautifully styled (well relatively) so it's making choosing difficult.

Please help...


----------



## JC180 (Nov 12, 2007)

Oh a few more to add to the mix.

The Eagle Pilot Quartz










The VX200




























Sorry to nag but opinions needed.

Thanks


----------



## in_denial (Aug 3, 2005)

I have trouble believing a swiss-made 7750 could be found in a watch costing Â£375 or less... Is it one of the Chinese-made 7750s?

-- Tim


----------



## gallch (Jan 7, 2007)

Steve R said:


> I'm far too inexpert to venture an opinion on the relative technical merits of the movements, but I would absolutely agree with recommendations to choose based on what you like the look of, particularly as those for watches are so different, aesthetically.
> 
> I'm sure the movements in all are more than adequate for purpose - personally I have a strong preference for either 2 or 3 - 1 gives me a headache just thinking about looking at it, and 4 has its little window on the inner world which I always find a strange and gimmicky feature. If I want to see the movement I'll buy a display back; *I don't have a transparent bonnet on my car*, and I don't want a transparent dial on my watch either ta muchly!
> 
> ...


Just thought you should know:

From www.goodlifenews.net...............

Vacheron Constantin Malte Perpetual Calendar Retrograde Date Openface

According to masters of Vacheron Constantin, creation of this watch was inspired by the design of Ferrari F430 Spider with a transparent bonnet above the 8-cylinder motor.


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

seems to me you need to sort out what type/style of watch you want first before you worry about the movements


----------



## Steve R (Sep 29, 2007)

gallch said:


> Steve R said:
> 
> 
> > I'm far too inexpert to venture an opinion on the relative technical merits of the movements, but I would absolutely agree with recommendations to choose based on what you like the look of, particularly as those for watches are so different, aesthetically.
> ...










yes, well, I prefer my watches to be inspired by the design of my VW Golf's very much non-transparent bonnet above the 4 cylinder diesel motor!









Anyway, it's an engine cover on the Ferarri, not a bonnet


----------



## JC180 (Nov 12, 2007)

in_denial said:


> I have trouble believing a swiss-made 7750 could be found in a watch costing Â£375 or less... Is it one of the Chinese-made 7750s?
> 
> -- Tim


How should I know? They all say Swiss Made. I would very much doubt they are chinese, they have clear backs so this would be clearly visible and no doubt commented upon elsewhere. In the states you could buy and automatic watch for Â£35 in Wal Mart! Stranger things have happened.



pugster said:


> seems to me you need to sort out what type/style of watch you want first before you worry about the movements


True, very true, however I thought the quality of movement might influence me one way or another.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Russ said:


> Eta for me, the 7750 rotor freely spins in one direction (and wobbles your wrist while it does) and only winds in the other.


Im with you Russ....

{shudder} imho 7750 is yuk. Is has its fans, but im not one... it just feels 'broken' in use, sigh....

The Astro is cool but its a 2893 so not a real GMT, shame... if they mod it to a real GMT, I will have one tomorrow...









2824... really? I expect it will be a SW200 by the time you get one... or is Accutron now part of Swatch?

IMHO the Astro is the pic... else its a 2824... but you really need to work out if you want a chrono or a diver before you start buying... or buy both


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

most models you will see will use either the 2824/2 or 2892a2 or for a chrono the 7750 (asian or vajoux) ,or modified versions of all of them ,no need to worry about the movements, all the above are proven tho my preference would be the 2892a2 over the 2824/2 (not that theres anything wrong with the 2824/2,most of my watches have one







,for the chrono i would go for the valjoux 7750 not its asian counterpart (tho again i have one of these which works perfectly fine), it all come down to how much money you want to spend as to whether the movement has been modified in house (such as the 2824/2 in my limes watch)


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Russ said:


> Eta for me, the 7750 rotor freely spins in one direction (and wobbles your wrist while it does) and only winds in the other.


They are both ETA.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

pugster said:


> seems to me you need to sort out what type/style of watch you want first before you worry about the movements


This is the best advice in this thread......


----------

